# PORSCHE PCM3 6DVD + BOSE Amplifier



## Mariotto71 (Sep 14, 2009)

PORSCHE PCM3 HEAD UNIT with 6DVD change + Original BOSE AMPLIFIER.
Used only for Aftermarket product development.
So the unit is NEW!

here the link 2010 Porsche Cayenne PCM 3.0 HDD Navigation System XM: eBay Motors (item 290450260848 end time Jul-31-10 03:55:11 PDT)


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

holy overpriced equipment batman!


----------

